# Car Hire



## sh98heady (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be in South Africa for 5 weeks during the World Cup.
I'm thinking of hiring a camper van.
Can anybody give me some advice. 
The best companies and the best places to stay overnight.

Yours,

Steve Head


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you are going to hire a camper and drive around plan your route and only stay over night on secure camp sites. It isnt like UK where you could park in a laybye overnight.


----------

